# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Cómo hacer el mejor sustrato, el más fértil, para las plantas

## msantini

ethrhy.jpg  Foto: portalfruticola.com|Pixabay     *Tierra Fértil* 
Por lo general siempre estamos hablando de cultivos pero nos olvidamos de comentar cuestiones básicas como riego, calidad de la tierra, fertilizantes, etc. para mejorar el rendimiento de tu huerto en casa. 
Empecemos por lo primordial: la tierra ¿Cómo ha de ser la tierra de tu huerto urbano? Tanto si cultivas directamente en suelo como si lo haces en una mesa de cultivo, la tierra debe ser fértil y con un buen drenaje sin olvidar sus nutrientes. Cultivar en macetas o mesas de cultivo provoca un mayor agotamiento de la tierra, es por ello que se recomienda utilizar abono orgánico vegetal (compost, humus de gusanos) o abono de estiércol de ganado (evitar fertilizantes químicos). 
Para saber cómo sanear y mejorar la tierra de cultivo hay que definir el tipo de suelo que tenemos:   *Tierra arenosa:* definición que reciben las tierras con un alto % de arena. Este tipo de tierras se caracterizan por una mala retención del agua pero una alta oxigenación de raíces gracias a su buen drenaje.*Tierra arcillosa:* se caracterizan por una alta retención de agua pero su punto débil es el drenaje de agua, lo que trae como consecuencia una mala oxigenación de las raíces. 
¿Cómo tiene que ser la tierra de cultivo perfecta? ¡Mmmm complicado encontrar el punto "perfecto"! Sin embargo: debemos apostar por una tierra poco arcillosa pero capaz de retener el agua para aportar los nutrientes necesarios para el desarrollo de cualquier cultivo. Hay un experimento que no falla: coge un puñado de tierra y apriétala en tu mano, cuando la abras debes encontrar una masa compacta de tierra pero que se deshaga fácilmente. 
Veamos algunos elementos (acondicionadores) que pueden ayudarte en conseguir una tierra de cultivo apta para tu huerto en casa:   *Arena:* ofrece buen drenaje y permite oxigenación de las raíces. No es recomendable utilizarlo como único element*Grava:* ideal para colocar en la base de macetas para mejorar el drenaje.*Arlita:* se trata de bolitas de arcilla expandidas con calor que ofrecen buen drenaje y oxigenación (son carillas).*Perlita:* se trata de un material muy liviano que almacena aire y nutrientes por lo que garantiza una buena oxigenación y drenaje.*Vermiculita:* se trata de mica expandida, ideal para dar textura a tierras arenosas y detener la rapidez de drenaje ya que absorbe agua y nutrientes.*Rocas volcánicas:* mejora el drenaje y oxigenación de las raíces.*Compost:* es el fertilizante más utilizado, se trata de materia orgánica en descomposición. Hay que prestar atención a la hora de usarlo, ya que el compost debe estar en su punto  (bien oscuro) para evitar que la materia orgánica compita con la planta por el nitrógeno.*Estiércol:* se trata de las cacas de vacas, ovejas, cerdos, pollos, etc. Es importante que el estiércol esté bien descompuesto.*Humus de gusanos:* ideal para los cultivos ya que aportan oxigenación a las raíces y textura a la tierra.*Fibra de coco:* sustrato ligero con una alta capacidad de retención de agua y nutrientes, además aporta una buena aireación. Se recomienda mezclar la fibra de coco con humus de lombriz. 
Si aún dudas en cómo preparar una buena tierra, comparto mi receta:   6,5 partes de fibra de coco3 partes de humus de lombriz0,5 parte de roca volcánica o ceolita 
De todos modos no hay fórmula perfecta, todo depende de los cultivos que utilices, las técnicas de cultivo, etc. Mantén ojo atento al desarrollo de tus cultivos y haz la prueba de la mano tu mesa de cultivo rebosará de una buena cosecha.    
Fuente: Ecohortum - Mesas de Cultivo EcoHortum *Elaboración de tierra de hoja* 
Eligiendo la hojas para hacer abono   
Rastrilla todas las hojas de los frutales que puedas encontrar. Son las mejores para la pila de abono. Generalmente, tienen un contenido mineral más alto que el estiércol.  
Limita la cantidad de hojas de roble que usarás en el abono. Haz que representen solo del 10 al 15% de la pila de abono. Estas hojas tienen más ácido que las otras, lo que puede no ser el mejor abono para los jardines de verduras.   *Busca y junta diferentes tipos de hojas que tengan tus vecinos*  
Si solo tienes unos pocos tipos de árboles en tu propiedad, visita un área boscosa de la ciudad al fin del otoño. Pregúntale a la gente que las esté barriendo si puedes recogerlas tú también o si te pueden facilitar las bolsas que ya hayan llenado.
La mayor parte de las hojas en las ciudades se recogen con un barredor de calle. Puedes consultar la agenda del barrido de calles e ir el día anterior para recogerlas tú. 
Trata de no recoger las hojas que están debajo de las pilas en las aceras, porque pueden estar sucias de aceite u otros residuos dejados por los autos. 
Llama a las compañías que se encargan de los paisajes y pregúntales si tienen hojas que tú puedas juntar. Si las tienen, recógelas en el domicilio de la compañía.   *Moliendo las hojas* 
Muele las hojas el mismo día en que planees cortar el césped en el otoño. El agregado de los cortes de pasto te ahorrará tiempo porque más adelante le proporcionarán nitrógeno al abono.  
Apila las hojas en un sector de tu jardín. Una persona debe apilar las hojas, mientras que otra las muele.  
Muele la pila de hojas con una cortadora manual. Las autopropulsadas son difíciles de controlar en una pila de hojas.  
Tira las bolsas de las hojas molidas en la pila de abono o rastríllalas. Las hojas que han sido molidas se degradan más rápido que las que no lo están.  *Eligiendo un lugar para hacer el abono*  
Haz un cuadrado delimitado por cadenas en una de las esquinas de tu terreno. También puedes usar listones de madera, como los que se usan en las cajas de embalaje. Cualquiera de los dos materiales permitirá que el oxígeno llegue al abono. 
Si te es posible, construye una puerta rebatible en uno de los lados de la pila. Esta abertura te permitirá revolver el abono más fácilmente y retirarlo cuando lo necesites.   
Puedes colocar la pila en la mitad de tu jardín. Al abono, cuando está bien hecho, le toma alrededor de 6 meses en consolidarse. Puedes comenzar con tu pila en el otoño y distribuirla por el jardín en la primavera antes de plantar.  
Pon la pila en un lugar en la que el viento no se la lleve. Cuando la pila recién comienza, estará floja y los elementos que pongas en ella podrán ser barridos por el viento. Planea cubrirla con una lona de plástico, si no puedes construir un contenedor.   
Asegúrate de que la pila esté en un área en la que el terreno drene bien. No la pongas sobre concreto o va a crear agua estancada.  *Agregando nitrógeno*  
Mezcla en tu pila de abono de un 20 a un 25% de materiales ricos en nitrógeno. El método más fácil es usar las bolsas de cortes de pasto que sacas de tu cortadora de césped.   
Compra o junta estiércol, si no tienes cortes de césped.   
Tira en la pila los restos de la cocina, como las cáscaras de verduras y los granos de café. Evita los lácteos, los panes pesados y las carnes.   
Haz capas con las hojas y los agregados con nitrógeno. Debes poner entre 3 a 5 bolsas de hojas y entonces agregar una bolsa de estiércol o de cortes de pasto, los restos de verduras o estiércol.  *Revolviendo el abono * 
Mantén a la pila humectada. Durante el tiempo seco, rocíala con la manguera. Evita crear charcos de agua estancada, lo que puede estimular la formación de moho. El abono debe estar los suficientemente humectado como para que cuando tomes un puñado y lo aprietes, caigan solo unas gotas de agua.  
Espera de 1 a 3 semanas antes de revolver el abono por primera vez. Al calor que se forma dentro de la pila de hojas y recortes generalmente se lo llama "cocina".   
Usa una pala o una horqueta para meter en la parte baja o media de la pila a fin de darle vuelta. La capa de arriba debe enterrarse y el abono debe verse fresco y húmedo arriba.  
Revuelve la pila 2 a 3 veces por semana. Cuanto más la revuelvas más rápido se cocinará.   
Cúbrela con una lona de plástico para atrapar el calor adentro. Es posible que necesites agregarle un poco de agua de vez en cuando, pero no mucha o vas a promover el moho.   
Combina al abono con tu suelo luego de 4 a 9 meses. Cuando el abono se ponga de un color marrón oscuro uniforme, es el momento de usarlo.  *Guía de elaboración de compost*  
Hacer compostaje es como abrir un pequeño laboratorio de naturaleza en nuestra casa. La materia orgánica, como los restos que se producen en la cocina, el jardín o la terraza, se someten a un proceso de transformación natural que nos proporciona, al cabo de un tiempo, un abono de muy buena calidad, al mismo tiempo que nos permite reducir el volumen de los residuos domésticos. 
Actividad simple y relajante, complementaria al bricolaje y a la jardinería, el compostaje es también un elemento clave en la gestión correcta de los residuos y una de las aportaciones individuales más importantes para preservar el medio ambiente. 
Esta guía quiere ser una ayuda concreta, teórica y práctica, para iniciarse sin prejuicios en los secretos de esta actividad, y nos enseña cómo se puede hacer compost en la ciudad con un mínimo de espacio y equipamiento.  *La naturaleza no entiende de residuos* 
En primavera, cuando la naturaleza empieza a despertar del reposo del invierno, nos podemos preguntar: ¿cómo es posible que año tras año se restablezca el crecimiento? El secreto se halla en los procesos de economía circular de la naturaleza, mediante los cuales las plantas y los animales devuelven al ciclo natural todos aquellos elementos que han producido a lo largo de su desarrollo. Con la ayuda de la radiación solar y mediante la combinación de dióxido de carbono (CO2), agua y elementos nutrientes, las plantas producen todas aquellas sustancias necesarias para su crecimiento y desarrollo hasta la formación de frutos y semillas.  *El humus  el ejemplo del bosque caducifolio.* 
A finales de verano se cierra el ciclo anual de producción de materia vegetal y con ello el proceso de crecimiento. En otoño, los colores del bosque anuncian la caída de las hojas. La vida se retira de la copa de los árboles hacia el suelo para invernar. La hojarasca, que cubre el suelo del bosque formando una espesa capa, constituye junto con restos de corteza, ramitas, excrementos animales y hierbas marchitas, la base alimentaria para millones de seres vivos que habitan en el suelo.  *La vida en el suelo y el humus.* 
En un puñado de suelo hay más seres vivos que personas en todo el planteta. Multitud de especies de bacterias del suelo, algas, hongos, así como lombrices de tierra, cochinillas, ciempiés, multitud de insectos y sus larvas representan una especie de organismo digestor de los restos vegetales muertos. Estos seres vivos actúan de manera especializada en diversos niveles de descomposición y recomposición de la "basura" orgánica y la transforman en suelo (en latín: humus). 
Mediante la mezcla de sustancias orgánicas con partículas minerales y arcilla del suelo, se forman materiales húmicos y estructuras de suelo estables. El humus es la base de la fertilidad continuada del suelo. 
Si a finales de primavera apartamos con cuidado la capa superior de la hojarasca, debajo de ésta encontraremos una tierra de color marrón oscuro, rica en humus, de textura esponjosa y con un olor suave característico. Los nutrientes que se habían acumulado en los componentes vegetales muertos han sido extraídos por los organismos del suelo, redistribuidos de nuevo en el humus y se hallan nuevamente a disposición de las plantas. De esta manera se ha cerrado el ciclo de la materia y se asegura la continuidad del suelo del bosque.   *¿Qué es compostar?* 
Compostar significa someter la materia orgánica (en nuestro caso, restos orgánicos de la cocina y del jardín) a un proceso de transformación natural hasta obtener un producto, el compost, de gran calidad como abono orgánico, ya que además de su función como fertilizante, mejora la estructura del suelo aportando materiales húmicos que pueden compensar las pérdidas debidas a actividades antropogénicas. 
El proceso es prácticamente el mismo que tiene lugar en los suelos naturales de los bosques caducifolios con una aportación importante de materia orgánica y, como en éstos, el resultado es la formación de "compost-humus". Sin embargo, en nuestro caso, el del compostaje, la cantidad de organismos que participan en el proceso de transformación de los restos orgánicos es significativamente superior a la de los suelos naturales, razón por la cual podemos transformar en poco tiempo una gran cantidad de materia orgánica.  *El vermicompostaje  un caso especial * 
Se trata de un caso especial de compostaje que se basa en la actividad de una variedad extremadamente activa de lombriz de tierra (la lombriz roja de california), capaz de consumir y digerir en poco tiempo grandes cantidades de materia orgánica. En el vermicompostaje participan también los otros seres vivos propios del proceso de compostaje común. Pero la presencia de lombrices nos permite descomponer pequeñas cantidades de restos orgánicos a una gran velocidad, evitando procesos indeseables de descomposición anaeróbica (putrefacción o fermentación). 
El vermicompostaje se realiza en recipientes cerrados y sólo necesita un volumen inicial de masa infectada con lombrices. A partir de ahí, y debido a su gran capacidad reproductiva, la población de lombrices crece y se estabiliza en relación con la aportación de materia orgánica. 
Mientras que el compostaje común necesita unas mínimas condiciones de espacio y suelo natural, el vermicompostaje nos permite generalizar esta actividad y posibilita el compostaje de gran parte de la basura orgánica domiciliaria en la misma vivienda.  *Modelos de compostaje* 
Según la estructura urbana, el tipo de construcción o vivienda y la existencia o no de jardines o espacios verdes se pueden seguir distintas vías:   Compostaje individual: en el propio jardín, terraza, balcón, incluso en el interior de la vivienda. Se desarrolla como una actividad lúdica, estrechamente ligada al bricolaje y la jardinería. Representa una experiencia personal de cerrar el ciclo de la materia en el propio jardín o vivienda. En el caso de viviendas con jardín o terraza permite la reutilización en origen.Compostaje colectivo: en espacios libres o ajardinados comunitarios de conjuntos de viviendas, en espacios públicos, escuelas y similares. Requiere un mínimo de organización. Tiene un componente social de cohesión, mediante una actividad colectiva de preservación del medio ambiente. En principio permite la reutilización en origen en el espacio ajardinado comunitario.Compostaje descentralizado específico: de residuos de poda de jardines públicos, en cementerios, hospitales, centros cívicos, etc Representa una actividad laboral como cualquier otra a cargo del personal de cada institución en concreto. En principio permite la reutilización en origen en el espacio libre.Compostaje centralizado: de materia orgánica proveniente de la recogida selectiva domiciliaria. Requiere la infraestructura municipal de recogida y la construcción de plantas de compostaje municipales como instalaciones centrales de gestión de residuos.  *El rol del compostaje en la gestión de residuos* 
Los procesos de revaloración y reciclaje que encontramos en la naturaleza nos sirven como modelo para el compostaje de los restos de cocina y de jardín, pero éste es también un elemento imprescindible en la planificación y gestión de residuos. Los principios de una política de gestión de residuos orientada con criterios ecológicos son:   Evitar o minimizar.Reducir.Reciclar. 
Los residuos. Una condición previa importante para la correcta revaloración de materiales viejos es la separación adecuada en origen. El objetivo es limitar al máximo la cantidad de residuos que no son posibles revalorizar. 
La producción de residuos por persona en Barcelona es aproximadamente de 1,2 Kg por habitante y día (unos 438 Kg por persona y año). Cerca del 30% es materia orgánica que puede separarse en origen y ser compostada. El compostaje es, así, no solo el sistema más eficiente para la producción de humus, sino un elemento clave en la gestión correcta de los residuos y una activa aportación a la protección del medio ambiente. 
Los diferentes modelos y sistemas descritos en esta guía no son excluyentes. En ciudades donde se impulsa de manera decidida y consecuente el compostaje encontramos, cada vez más, un desarrollo paralelo y una combinación de todos ellos.  *El valor ecológico del compostaje*   El compost mejora la estructura del suelo y contiene todos los nutrientes necesarios para un crecimiento saludable de las plantas;Los nutrientes se liberan lentamente, de lo que resulta una aportación continua de éstos;El compost substituye al fertilizante o abono artificial, reduciendo así el consumo de estos productos y los efectos contaminantes asociados a su producción y uso;El compost se puede emplear como substitutivo de la turba, con lo que se contribuye a la preservación de las marismas y turberas;Una correcta aplicación del compost evita el crecimiento de malas hierbas y por lo tanto mejora las condiciones para hacer jardinería;El compostaje en origen representa la manera más importante de reducir el volumen de la bolsa de basura, con la consecuente reducción de las necesidades de recogida y tratamiento y las emisiones asociadas. 
Tanto desde el punto de vista económico como ecológico (ausencia de transporte y necesidad tecnológica y, por lo tanto, consumo muy bajo de energía) hay que dar preferencia al compostaje en origen, individual o colectivo, y fomentar en las instituciones adecuadas el compostaje descentralizado. 
El compostaje en origen representa, por lo tanto, la aportación posiblemente más importante que a nivel individual cada uno de nosotros puede hacer para preservar el medio ambiente.  *Equipo* 
El material básico es el mismo, pero depende del modelo de compostaje de que se trate: mientras que para el vermicompostaje no es necesario casi nada, el compostaje colectivo requiere un mínimo de infraestructura.  *Material básico* 
Ideas para hacer tu propia compostadora casera.   Un pequeño recipiente de recogida para la cocina (3-6 litros). Para el vermicompostaje lo más adecuado es un colador grande colgado de un cacharro de cocina o con un plato debajo y sin tapar. Es necesario vaciarlo como mínimo dos veces por semana. Para el compostaje común se puede utilizar también un cubo normal. Si se envuelve en papel de periódicos, el recipiente permanecerá limpio.El compostero (a escoger según situación y modelo). Se puede comprar o bien, con un poco de imaginación, se lo puede hacer uno mismo con aquello que se tenga a disposición. Se venden con y sin tapadera, de madera, plástico y metálicos. También se puede compostar sin compostero disponiendo el material en montones y cubriéndolo. Si se dispone de poco espacio y se quiere mantener ordenado es aconsejable utilizar un recipiente compostador (cuanto más cerrado, más rápidamente se desarrolla el proceso, lo que significa más capacidad y menos necesidad de espacio).Útiles y accesorios.   *Para compostar*   Tijeras de jardinería para trocear los restos orgánicos.Una horquilla o horca para ablandar y girar (voltear).Una regadera por si es necesario humedecer.Si es necesario, tejido o material para cubrir el montón.Material estructural para añadir a los restos de cocina.Si es necesario, hacha para trinchar y trocear el material estructural más duro.Opcional: aditivos para mejorar el proceso.  *Una vez tenemos el compost*   Un tamiz para separar el material fino del grueso (elaboración propia con malla de alambre). El material más grueso (huesos de fruta, etc.) se vuelve a poner en el compostero como material estructural.Una pala para repartir el compost.Un rastrillo para la aplicación superficial.  *Material adicional para el compostaje colectivo*   Un recipiente grande para la recogida colectiva en el patio (para 10 viviendas es necesaria una capacidad de 120 litros). Es necesario vaciar el contenido del recipiente una vez por semana en el montón, extendiéndolo en capas.Puede ser útil una carretilla para transportar el compost maduro.Cuando hay espacios ajardinados importantes, el troceado con una trituradora eléctrica nos aligera el trabajo de desmenuzar con el hacha o las tijeras de jardinería. Por otro lado es posible que ya se disponga de material apropiado del que se dedica habitualmente al mantenimiento del jardín.  *Un poco de teoría* 
El montón de compost es un sistema natural en sí mismo, formado por multitud de organismos relacionados entre sí, es una especie de red trófica: los organismos se alimentan de los restos que depositamos así como los unos de los otros. La materia orgánica empieza a ser descompuesta por bacterias y hongos, que a su vez sirven de alimento a protozoos y ascáridos a la actividad de los cuales se suman desde las cochinillas, ciempiés, multitud de insectos y sus larvas hasta diversas variedades de lombrices de tierra. 
Si les garantizamos unas buenas condiciones de vida, los organismos compostadores descompondrán y transformarán de manera continua la materia orgánica que añadamos. Esto depende básicamente de tres factores:   De la calidad y características de la materia orgánica que añadamos.De la presencia de aire a disposición de los organismos.De la humedad del montón.  *La composición de los restos orgánicos a compostar.* 
Podemos distinguir entre dos tipos de material orgánico:   Material rico en hidratos de carbono (material estructural o marrón).Material rico en proteinas  en nitrógeno (material verde o pobre en estructura). 
Para poder transformar todos los restos orgánicos en compost, los organimos compostadores necesitan materiales de los dos grupos, pero en una proporción equilibrada: la denominada relación carbono/nitrógeno o cociente C/N. En la mezcla final de restos orgánicos la relación ha de mantenerse en un cociente 20-40:1 (aprox 30:1). 
De forma orientativa se puede decir que:   Restos de cocina y poda de hierba: C/N aprox. 15:1Restos de jardín: ramitas, hojarasca: C/N aprox. 80:1 
Por lo tanto, con una mezcla de 3 a 1 obtenemos aproximadamente la relación ideal de 30:1 
La norma general: cuanto más variada sea la mezcla de restos orgánicos, mejor.  *El aireamiento del compost (condiciones aeróbicas).* 
El oxígeno es imprescindible para la actividad de los organismos compostadores. Por este motivo es necesario que el material se deposite de manera que quede esponjoso (no comprimido) añadiendo además material estructural (ramitas troceadas) que mantenga esta estructura esponjosa. 
De la misma manera es importante en el momento de colocar el montón o disponer el compostero, hacerlo de manera que se permita una circulación de aire que atraviese el  montón de abajo hacia arriba. La misma actividad descomponedora genera calor, que actúa como motor provocando una corriente ascendente de aire dentro del montón. 
El volteo (cada 6-12 semanas) del montón también es una buena medida para garantizar las buenas condiciones del proceso. De hecho, si medimos la temperatura interior después del volteo, se observa un nuevo incremento de la temperatura debido a que, al reintroducir oxígeno, los organismos descomponedores reactivan su capacidad metabólica.  *La humedad del montón* 
El montón de material o el contenido del compostero tiene que ofrecer unas condiciones de humedad adecuadas para los organismos que participan en el proceso: entre un 40 y 60% de contenido en agua. 
Con una mezcla adecuada de restos de cocina y jardín (3:1) se consiguen habitualmente también las condiciones de humedad necesarias. En cualquier caso hay que vigilar en períodos especialmente cálidos o en momentos de lluvias intensas. 
Test de humedad: se coge un puñado de material en compostaje y se exprime con fuerza con la mano:   Demasiado húmedo: chorrea agua.Demasiado seco: no gotea nada y cuando abrimos la mano el material se desmenuza.Humedad correcta: cae alguna gota de agua y cuando abrimos la mano el material se mantiene compacto.   *Compostar sin prejuicios*  *Compostar no tiene porqué generar malos olores.* 
El miedo a los malos olores es injustificado si el compostaje se realiza correctamente y en lugar adecuado. Como ya se ha dicho, es posible realizarlo incluso en la propia vivienda. Un lugar apropiado y el cuidado debido evitan la producción de malos olores.  *No es antihigiénico* 
En el proceso de descomposición, el compost se calienta espontáneamente (en condiciones idóneas se alcanzan temperaturas de hasta 70º C en el interior del montón) de tal modo que se da un proceso espontáneo de higienización que elimina posibles microbios o gérmenes patógenos y semillas de malas hierbas. 
En el vermicompostaje no se da este incremento de temperatura, pero la higienización tiene lugar en el propio tubo digestivo de las miles de lombrices que digieren la materia orgánica en descomposición. Éstas se constituyen, por decirlo de alguna manera, en un digestor natural.  *Las moscas no son un problema* 
A menudo en períodos cálidos los restos frescos de fruta y verdura atraen a pequeñas moscas (moscas de la fruta). En cualquier caso, éstas se mantienen en el mismo compostero, que es donde encuentran aquello que las atrae, y no representan ninguna molestia, más bien al contrario, ya que contribuyen al proceso de transformación.  *No tendremos visitantes inesperados* 
Si mantenemos el montón o el compostero tapado (con una pequeña apertura suficiente para garantizar el aireamiento interior) y no añadimos alimentos cocidos ni restos de carne o pescado, no hay ningún motivo para esperar la presencia de animales que lo remuevan.  *El compost no es ningún nido de plagas* 
Si bien puede suceder que encontremos alguna lombriz fuera del compost, los animales y en general los organismos que participan en el proceso de transformación se mantienen allí donde disponen de las mejores condiciones, es decir, en el propio montón, y no se dispersan fuera de éste. En cualquier caso se trata de seres que se encuentran ya en el suelo y por lo tanto no son en ningún caso nocivos para nuestro jardín.    *Sistemas de compostaje en origen*  *Para compostaje individual* 
Cada vivienda composta in situ los propios restos orgánicos. Podemos encontrar varias situaciones:   La vivienda con jardín: puede compostar los restos de cocina y jardín conjuntamente y, por lo tanto, hacer siempre una mezcla óptima. Dispone de espacio y suelo natural para instalar cualquier tipo de compostero.La vivienda con terraza: dispone de pocos restos orgánicos de jardín. A pesar de la falta de suelo, con un poco de imaginación se puede compostar como en el caso anterior. Si no, es necesario optar por el compostaje con lombrices, aunque el compostero se lo puede construir uno mismo con madera.La vivienda sin terraza: no dispone de restos orgánicos de jardín y por lo tanto solo composta restos de cocina. Es necesario optar por el vermicompostaje o poner en marcha una iniciativa de compostaje colectivo. 
Sistemas adecuados:   Cajón o cercado a base de listones de madera. Dimensiones: 70x70x70 cm. Se lo puede fabricar uno mismo.Compostero de plástico (los hay desde muy sencillos hasta bastante sofisticados con aislamiento térmico). Dimensiones aprox. 80 cm de Ø de base x 100 cm de altura, según modelo.Cajón de vermicompostaje. Dimensiones 50 x 40 x 100 cm. De propia fabricación. Es necesario adquirir el kit de inicio (lombrices).Vermicompostero. Dimensiones: 51 cm de Ø de base x 74 cm de altura.  *Para compostaje colectivo* 
Ideal en los casos de conjuntos residenciales de bloques de viviendas, es la otra opción para viviendas sin terraza ni jardín, pero con un espacio exterior común. 
En este caso es necesario que los participantes recolecten separadamente en su domicilio la basura orgánica mientras que en la zona exterior comunitaria se destina un espacio para instalar una pequeña unidad de compostaje (10-20 m2) donde se pueden transformar los restos orgánicos de 10 a 100 viviendas. 
En este caso se pueden encontrar también diferentes situaciones:   Bloques con conserjería: el/la conserje se puede encargar de las tareas de compostaje, que requieren una dedicación regular de no más de media hora diaria. Para tareas concretas, esta persona requerirá la ayuda de los vecinos (un par de veces al año). Si el conserje tiene interés, nos encontramos con el caso ideal para desarrollar una iniciativa de este tipo.Bloques sin conserjería: es necesario que los vecinos se organicen. Normalmente se organizará un pequeño colectivo de participación muy activa que desarrollará las tareas de mantenimiento y de compostaje; y otra gente con una participación más pasiva que separarán los restos orgánicos de su casa y en lugar de depositarlos en los contenedores municipales de basura (o de residuos orgánicos si los hay), los depositarán en el cercado propio de compostaje o en el recipiente que se haya dispuesto para ese fin. 
Sistemas adecuados:   Compostaje en montones. Dimensiones 1,5 m de base x 1 m de altura y largo indefinido. No es necesario recipiente compostador, solo material para cubrir el montón (por lo tanto, prácticamente sin costes).Cercados modulares a base de listones de madera. Dimensiones: de dos a cuatro módulos de 1 x 1 x 1m. Es necesario fabricarlos uno mismo (en países donde se ha extendido este modelo, se comercializan módulos prefabricados).Composteros-silo de malla metálica. Dimensiones: varios módulos de 80 cm de Ø de base x 100 cm de altura. Malla metálica, tapadera y tela impermeable transpirable. Es necesario elegir material apropiado que no se oxide: acero inoxidable, aluminio, También se puede hacer utilizando varias unidades de sistemas de compostaje individual. Los mismo sistemas se pueden utilizar para escuelas o bien instituciones como residencias, hospitales, instalaciones deportivas, etc.   *Localización y diseño del espacio*  *En el jardín particular*   En un lugar sombreado, en contacto con la tierra (suelo natural), a cubierto (si no con tapadera o tela) y accesible.A su alrededor es necesario espacio para guardar material estructural, para posicionar el compostero y para poder voltear el compost (si se opta por el sistema del montón).Es necesario una distancia prudencial del patio o jardín vecino.El compostaje funciona igual de bien en montón abierto como en compostero.Es necesario proteger el compost de la lluvia y la insolación directa.Es necesario el contacto directo con el suelo para permitir el acceso al compost de lombrices y otros seres vivos de la flora y fauna del suelo.  *En el tejado, terraza o balcón (para vermicompostaderos)*   Es necesario proteger de la lluvia y la insolación directa.Es necesario garantizar un mínimo de ventilación.  *En el interior de la vivienda (para vermicompostaderos)* 
Se puede instalar el vermicompostadero directamente en la cocina ya que apenas ocupa algo más de espacio que un cubo.  *En los espacios exteriores (compostaje colectivo)*   Es necesario seguir básicamente las mismas condiciones que en el jardín particular, solo que aquí necesitaremos algo más de espacio.Si no hay espacio comunitario privado, quizás se puede pedir hacer uso de espacio público al Instituto Municipal de Parques y Jardines.  *El menú del compostaje*   *¿Qué se puede compostar?* 
Sin problemas:   Restos de cocina y del hogar.Restos crudos de verduras y frutas.Poso de café y té, filtro incluido.Bolsitas de infusiones (atención con las grapas metálicas).Flores, ramos marchitos y plantas.Pelos, uñas.Viruta y cenizas de madera no tratada.Cáscaras de huevo.Restos de jardinería y huerta.Restos de poda de árboles, arbustos y matorrales (troceado previamente).Poda de césped.Hojarasca.Restos de la cosecha de verduras y de flores.Fruta caída. 
En poca cantidad:   Piel de plátano y cítricos.Papel de cocina y toallitas de papel, hueveras de cartón.Papel de periódico (sin impresión a color) y cartón ondulado.Serrín, sólo de madera (no de aglomerados).Hojarasca de castaño, nogal, roble y encina.Aceite de aliñar. 
La cantidad final depende de la capacidad de absorción que tengamos en el montón o el compostero, que estará en función de las cantidades de material que añadimos y de nuestra dedicación (si añadimos el material troceado, si lo volteamos y mantenemos adecuadamente, si añadimos compost maduro o si utilizamos aditivos).  *¿Qué no se puede compostar?* 
De los restos de la cocina:   Pescado, carne y huesos.Restos de comidas preparadas (pastas, sopas, salsas).Grandes cantidades de pan, copos de cereales.Grandes cantidades de tomates podridos. 
A pesar de que estos restos también se descomponen, atraen insectos y animales indeseados (ratones, gatos). Su descomposición conlleva, además, la ligera generación de olores desagradables por la tendencia a fermentar. 
Materiales no biodegradables:   Vidrio, metales, plásticos, etc 
Residuos especiales:   Aceites fritos.Productos químicos de cualquier tipo.Medicamentos.Pinturas, esmaltes, aceites sintéticos.Pilas. 
Otros:   Cenizas de carbón o cualquier otro material que no sea maderaRestos de barrerEl contenido de los sacos de la aspiradoraPapel de periódico impreso en colorMezclas de materiales: pañales, tetrabriks, etc  *¿Cómo se composta?* 
Respecto al compostaje es importantes diferenciar entre:   Material pobre en estructura (material verde): pieles de patata y cáscaras de huevo, té y poso de café, restos (crudos) de fruta y verdura, hojarasca y césped, etcMaterial estructural (material marrón): ramas, leña pequeña, poda de zarzales, paja, etc 
Si les garantizamos unas buenas condiciones de trabajo (buenas materias primas, suficiente aire y humedad adecuada), encontraremos en los organismos compostdores unos colaboradores muy aplicados y diligentes.  *Reglas* 
Para obtener las condiciones idóneas podemos seguir la siguiente regla básica. 
Se mezcla:   Material seco con húmedo.Material grueso con fino.Material viejo con fresco.Restos de cocina con restos de jardinería.La adición de compost fresco y/o maduro o de lombrices acelera el proceso. 
Es necesario evitar en general crear condiciones que puedan afectar a una evolución correcta y sostenida del proceso de compostaje:   Es necesario evitar la formación de mohos, por ejemplo, por añadir de una vez grandes cantidades de pan, de copos de avena u otros cereales, grandes cantidades de piel de naranja, etc..Cuando tenemos un compostero pequeño o en sistemas sin drenaje (vermicompostero) es necesario evitar el desencadenamiento de procesos anaeróbicos de fermentación/putrefacción, por ejemplo, por añadir tomates podridos que generan gran cantidad de juguillo ácido que nos puede modificar las condiciones de la mezclaIgualmente es necesario en estos casos, evitar añadir grandes cantidades de material muy húmedo, como hierba de césped o hojas de lechuga, etc..Será conveniente dejarlo secar un poco antes de depositarlo en el compostero. 
Es necesario evitar introducir materia que afecte a la calidad y por lo tanto el posible uso y aplicación del compost:   La carne, el queso, los restos de platos preparados tienen un alto contenido salino que empeora sustancialmente la calidad del productoEl papel impreso en color, al igual que los restos recogidos al barrer o pasar la aspiradora, pueden contener concentraciones muy elevadas de sustancias nocivas (metales pesados)Si añadimos maleza o malas hierbas germinadas y el proceso no alcanza suficiente temperatura, es posible que las semillas resistan y se encuentren posteriormente en el composta, de manera que al utilizarlo para abonar la tierra estaremos sembrando plantas no deseadas. Evitaremos este problema arrancando la maleza verde o no germinada.    *Instalación del compostero*  *Inicio del proceso* 
En sistemas instalados en el jardín en contacto con la tierra, tanto si se trata de composteros como de montones de compostaje, es fundamental preparar una buena base, ya que ésta actuará por un lado como drenaje (es necesario evitar que el compost tenga los pies mojados) y por otro lado permitirá la entrada de aire y su circulación a través de la masa en descomposición y transformación. Al mismo tiempo posibilitará que los organismos descomponedores que hallamos en el suelo de forma natural, penetren dentro de la masa de materia orgánica y la descompongan adecuadamente.  *Compostero común (de listones de madera o silo de plástico)*   Cubrir el suelo en la base del compostero con una capa de 10 a 20 cm de ramas troceadas o material estructural. 
Si disponemos de material para hacer la mezcla:   Mezclar 2/3 de basura tierna y húmeda (poda de césped, flores, restos de cocina) con 1/3 de material seco y grueso (ramas troceadas, serrín,).Disponer la mezcla en el compostero de manera que quede suelta y cubrirla con una fina capa de tierra, compost semimaduro o picadillo de paja (esta capa fina intercepta los posibles malos olores).Ir llenando el compostero según este mismo esquema: mezclar basura seca y húmeda y cubrir con una capa fina. 
Si básicamente disponemos de restos de cocina:   También nos podemos orientar con la regla de la mano: un grosor de 4 dedos de restos de cocina y de 1 dedo de material estructural seco.  *Compostaje en pila* 
Para el compostaje en montones es necesario seguir el mismo esquema de formación del montón por capas de material. El montón ha de tener una forma triangular de unas dimensiones de 1,5 m de anchura y 1 m de altura. El montón se puede hacer tan largo como se desee. 
Podemos partir de dos situaciones iniciales:   Tenemos muchos restos a la vez (porque hemos podado y arreglado el jardín): Haremos un montón depositando el material en capas, como se ha explicado anteriormente, y lo taparemos con 1-2 cm de tierra. Lo cubriremos con una esterilla de paja o una lona de material transpirable.Tenemos de forma continuada pequeñas cantidades de restos de cocina y jardín: vamos depositando los restos encima del montón y, alcanzando un grosor de 15-20 cm, lo cubrimos con tierra o compost semimaduro siguiend como siempre la estructura en capas. Mantener tapado el montón.  *¿Por qué es necesario tapar el montón?*   Para evitar la pérdida de calor.Para evitar que se empape con la lluvia.Para evitar que se seque demasiado.Para mantener los nutrientes en el montón y evitar que se dispersen.  *Vermicompostaje*   Es necesario disponer de un equipo inicial con una cantidad mínima de lombrices y sus huevos con el resto de flora y microfauna básicos.Se prepara una primera base con turba y picadillo de cáscaras de huevo.Con el equipo inicial se prepara una primera mezcla con material fresco, primero en pequeñas cantidades, después más a menudo, de forma que la población de lombrices crezca paralelamente al volumen de material añadido.Finalmente la población se estabilizará y el proceso se mantendrá siempe activo.  *Cuidado y mantenimiento*  *Volteo del compost* 
Por voltear entendemos mezclar nuevamente el material y formar de nuevo el montón. Sirve básicamente para corregir el desarrollo de procesos no deseables de descomposición biológica anaeróbica. Si se ha preparado una buena mezcla de materia en cuanto a estructura y composición, y se ha dispuesto bien en el montón, el volteo no es imprescindible. De todos modos (después de 6-12 semanas) ello conlleva algunas ventajas a considerar:   El material depositado que poco a poco se ha ido compactando se esponja y airea de nuevo.Las partes externas del montón pasan al interior.Se aceleran los procesos biológicos de descomposición y recomposición. 
En el compostaje en montones: 
Se prepara de nuevo la base y con una horca se gira el material, disponiéndolo de nuevo en el montón. 
En compostadores silo de plástico: 
Incorporan en la mayoría de los casos una puerta de extracción en la parte inferior, de manera que es posible extraer el compost fresco por abajo y añadirlo de nuevo arriba. 
En el cajón de vermicompostaje: 
Es necesario remover de vez en cuando si se observa que la parte superior está muy seca y/o la parte inferior muy húmeda o cuando al remover se percibe un ligero mal olor. Con el vermicompostero de bandejas no hay este problema y no es necesario remover.  *Condiciones de aire y humedad* 
Hasta que los restos orgánicos se convierten en compost maduro, pueden pasar de 9 a 12 meses. En caso de utilizar composteros cerrados (también denominados rápidos) o de vermicompostaje, y si se cuida convenientemente, es posible obtener compost fresco a partir del segundo mes. Durante este tiempo hay que procurar que el proceso se desarrolle de la mejor manera posible. Cada cual ha de desarrollar la estrategia para garantizar las condiciones idóneas según:   Los restos orgánicos que genera.Las condiciones de temperatura y humedad del clima local.El período estacional, ya que las condiciones variarán de verano a invierno. 
En lugares y/o períodos frescos y húmedos:   Es necesario evitar que  el compost esté demasiado mojado ya que el agua provoca el desarrollo de procesos anaeróbicos de fermentación o putrefacción, responsables de malos olores;Será necesario, por lo tanto, añadir el material algo seco (troceándolo previamente y dejándolo en un colador para que transpire y pierda humedad;Será necesario observar el contenido del compostero y removerlo un poco;En casos de mucho frío incluso puede ser conveniente el uso de termocompostadores o bien situar el compostero convencional en un lugar soleado. 
En lugares y/o perídos calurosos y secos:   Es necesario evitar que el compost se seque, ya que sin la humedad necesaria los organismos compostadores no pueden llevar a cabo su actividad y no puede haber descomposición;Será necesario mantener bastante cerrado el compostero así como intentar aflojar el contenido sin removerlo (introducir una pala o una horquilla y levantar evitando que se desmenuce);Será necesario observar el contenido: si al tomar un puñado se nota seco y se desmenuza entre los dedos conviene humedecer superficialmente con una regadera.  *Aditivos que favorecen el compostaje* 
Los aditivos son sustancias que favorecen el proceso de formación del compost y mejoran su calidad. No se trata de productos imprescindibles y necesarios para conseguir compostar los restos orgánicos. De hecho, se puede acelerar el proceso considerablemente con determinadas prácticas: trocear el material previamente, mezclar y airear adecuadamente, hacen que el proceso sea más rápido. 
El aditivo universal es el mismo compost: añadir compost fresco a la mezcla de los restos a compostar es muy aconsejable, ya que éste sirve para contaminar el material y contiene todos los organismos compostadores importantes. Con un par de puñados hay bastante. 
En cualquier caso, y con nombres comerciales diversos, hay diferentes aditivos que se pueden encontrar en centros de jardinería y bricolaje especializados, entre los que podemos encontrar:   Aceleradores de compost: es una mezcla de bacterias, hongos, enzimas y sustancias nutritivas en forma de escamas secas que se pueden utilizar para inocular o infectar los restos vegetales cuando se empieza a compostar o bien en momentos en que tenemos mucha materia a añadir al montón o compostero.Productos específicos, como polvo de hortigas, polvo de algas, harina de queso, harina de carne, sangre atomizada, cuerno de buey: nutren los organismos compostadores con elementos esenciales actuando como aceleradores del proceso. Se utilizan para compensar déficits, cuando no se puede realizar la mezcla idónea (3:1), por lo tanto la elección o necesidad de uno u otro producto depende del material a compostar;Otros productos, como polvo de piedra o de limo, se pueden utilizar contra los malos olores, y además favorecen el desarrollo de la estructura particular del humus.  *Cómo resolver posibles problemas* 
Compostar es una práctica sin demasiados secretos, para la cual no es necesario un complejo aprendizaje teórico. Con un poco de documentación, ganas y la ayuda y el consejo de un compostador experimentado, pronto se dispone de los conocimientos necesarios para cuidar el montón o el compostero, incluso para mantener una unidad de compostaje colectivo de forma limpia y sin la generación de malos olores. 
En cualquier caso en este proceso de aprendizaje pueden surgir problemas que será necesario resolver.  *Malos olores*   A huevos podridos: el compost está demasiado húmedo e insuficientemente aireado. Hay que voltearlo o removerlo algunos días seguidos, mezclar picadillo de paja, tierra o bien espolvorear con polvo de piedras y taparlo para protegerlo de la lluvia hasta que los malos olores desaparezcan.A amoníaco: hay demasiado material verde (nitrógeno). Es necesario añadir material estructural o marrón y mezclar correctamente.  *Lixiviados* 
El compost está demasiado húmedo. Actuar como en el caso anterior y añadir material seco: hojarasca, papel/cartón no impreso (por lo menos sin impresión a color). Comprobar el buen funcionamiento del drenaje.  *Capa blanca* 
Si el compost se desgrana al coger un puñado, significa que está demasiado seco. Hay que regarlo ligeramente.  *Moscas* 
Espolvorear con polvo de piedras o tierra, las mantiene a distancia. También se puede actuar enterrando algo los restos de fruta al agregarlos al montón.  *Ratas* 
Llamar al servicio de desratización. En cualquier caso, el compost no ha generado las ratas, sino que posiblemente problemas en el alcantarillado las ha hecho salir y refugiarse en el montón.    *Tipos de compost*  *Compost maduro* 
El compost maduro tiene un color marrón oscuro (negruzco), huele a tierra de bosque, está ligeramente húmedo, muy ligero y esponjoso (aprox. 4 litros = 1 kg). Es posible que a simple vista observemos multitud de pequeños seres vivos en plena actividad.  *Proceso de maduración natural* 
De forma natural y por el método tradicional (montón) al cabo de 9-12 meses los residuos compostables se han transformado en un abono húmico, maduro, rico en nutrientes. Pero como ya hemos visto este proceso se puede acelerar considerablemente de diversas formas:   Mediante el uso de composteros rápidos (silos de plástico).Con una preparación y un tratamiento adecuado del material: troceado y volteado.Mezclando el material fresco con compost.Utilizando aditivos aceleradores del compost.  *¿Cuándo está maduro?* 
Con el tacto, y a partir de sus características, se puede reconocer cuando el proceso de compostaje y maduración del compost ha llegado a su fin. De todas maneras para establecer si se ha cerrado el proceso de compostaje nos puede ser útil realizar de forma doméstica un test de germinación.  *Test de germinación* 
Se trata de un método sencillo que cualquiera puede realizar por su cuenta con semillas de berros, cebada o judías:   Mezclar una parte de compost con una parte de tierra y tamizar (4 mm).Llenar una maceta (de alfarería).Para comparar, preparar otra maceta que solo contiene tierra (sin mezclar con compost).Sembrar las semillas.Poner las macetas en un plato con agua.Poner las macetas cerca de una ventana o lugar soleado y claro.Si es necesario, regar. 
Berros: sembrar de forma regular y cubrir ligeramente con tierra (2-3 mm). Deberá germinar homogéneamente al cabo de 2-3 días. Al cabo de 10 días las plantas deberán presentar un color verde intenso, estar espigadas (altura aprox. 5-6 cm) y tener unas raíces blancas. 
Cebada de verano: introducir unas 20 semillas 1/2 cm bajo tierra. La germinación deberá darse al cabo de 3-4 días. Al cabo de 3 semanas las plantas han de estar bien derechas y presentar un color verde. 
Judías: introducir unas 10 judías en cada maceta 1/2 cm bajo tierra. La germinación deberá darse al cabo de 5-7 días, los plantones deberán crecer rectos y presentar hojas bien formadas y un buen enraizado. 
Resultado negativo del test: el compost no es suficientemente maduro cuando, en comparación con la maceta que sólo contiene tierra:   Las semillas no germinan.Las plantas germinan con un retraso de 2 días o superior.Algunas plantas presentan partes marrones en el tallo y se doblan.Las hojas presentan una coloración de amarillenta a marrón.Las raíces tienen color marrón.  *Compost fresco* 
Hay que tener en cuenta que no siempre es necesario esperar a tener compost maduro para poder hacer uso de él. El material parcialmente descompuesto se conoce como compost fresco (a veces también denominado compost rápido) y tiene características que lo hacen apropiado para determinados usos o cultivos. El compost fresco tiene unas características diferentes, a pesar de haberse descompuesto, permite reconocer las estructura del material original y no es tan ligero ni esponjoso.  *Uso y aplicaciones del compost* 
El compost se puede utilizar tanto para el cultivo de huerta como de flores, para el césped, árboles y arbustos. 
Se puede aplicar maduro o fresco, tamizado o sin pasarlo por el cedazo. Arboles, matorrales y otras plantas tienen necesidades de compost diferentes y presentan un grado de tolerancia también diferente frente al grado de maduración del compost. 
En la aplicación del compost hay que tener en cuenta lo siguiente:   El compost es al mismo tiempo humus y fertilizante, por lo tanto no hay que, además, abonar la tierra (el abono excesivo puede contaminar las aguas subterráneas y los ríos).El compost no hay que enterrarlo, sino hay que dispersarlo. En general, se distribuye superficialmente y excepto en el caso del césped, se puede pasar el rastrillo ligeramente. 
Para no sobreabonar el suelo y no contaminar el agua subterránea hay que esparcir anualmente no más de una cantidad de 10 l. de compost por 10 m2 de superficie de jardín, lo que equivale a una capa de unos 2 cm. de grosor. A partir de aquí, en función del tipo de planta o cultivo que tengamos y con la ayuda de las siguientes tablas podremos afinar más en el uso del compost. También hemos de diferenciar según el tipo, es decir, el grado de maduración del compost.  *Infusión de compost* 
El compost también puede emplearse para preparar un abono líquido rico en nutrientes con el que regar las plantas, las jardineras de flores y los cultivos del huerto. 
Para ello sólo hay que llenar una regadera hasta la mitad con compost y el resto con agua, o bien colocar el compost en una bolsa de ropa y hacer una especie de infusión, con la que regaremos después las plantas.  *Compost fresco o semimaduro* 
Al cabo de un periodo de 4-6 meses de descomposición aeróbica (compostaje), el compost se halla en un estado de semimaduración (con métodos rápidos el periodo se puede acortar hasta los 2 meses). Los componentes orgánicos iniciales aún se pueden reconocer parcialmente y presentan un color marrón oscuro. El compost fresco tiene una actividad biológica elevada y por esto activa los procesos de transformación del suelo. El % de nutrientes fácilmente asimilables por las plantas es más elevado que en el compost maduro y por lo tanto estimula mucho el crecimiento. Por otro lado también contiene componentes ácidos que pueden afectar negativamente los procesos de germinación y a las raíces jóvenes. Por ello no se puede emplear para germinar semillas, ni para plantas jóvenes o cultivos muy delicados, ni en la fase de crecimiento. 
Aplicación:  Sin título-1.jpg  *Compost maduro* 
Se obtiene después de 8 meses o más, en que la flora y fauna edáfica, como cochinillas, ciempiés, insectos y sus larvas, y sobre todo las lombrices de tierra han terminado con su trabajo. Toda la materia orgánica se ha transformado en humus. El compost tiene un aspecto de tierra negruzca, esponjosa, de grano fino y huele a tierra de bosque. Su estructura tiene un efecto positivo sobre la estructura del suelo (capacidad de retención de agua, oxigenación y desarrollo reticular). Representa una reserva de nutrientes disponible, en especial, para los pelillos de la raiz. 
Aplicación:  Sin título-2.jpg  *¿Excedente?* 
Al describir los modelos de compostaje hemos dicho que en función de las características del espacio en que nos encontremos y de la cantidad de compost que obtengamos se puede generar un excedente al que debemos dar salida. Disponemos de diferentes posibilidades:   Almacenamiento: el compost maduro ha cerrado el ciclo de descomposición y por lo tanto lo podemos guardar manteniéndose durante meses sin temer la generación de malos olores. De esta manera aunque no tengamos una aplicación inmediata para usar todo el compost lo podemos guardar y utilizarlo cuando lo necesitemos.Distribución: en el caso de compostaje colectivo es posible que el espacio comunitario no pueda absorber todo el compost producido. En este caso hay que contar con las plantas de maceta que hay en las viviendas (en éstas podemos utilizar proporcionalmente más compost que en otros cultivos). Por lo tanto hay que invitar a los vecinos (o padres en el caso de escuelas) a que recojan una parte de compost para su uso particular.Traslado: si compostamos en la ciudad y tenemos un espacio fuera de ésta (segunda residencia, masía, huerto, etc) o al contrario, podemos transportar el compost de un lugar a otro en función de las necesidades. Como ya hemos dicho, el compost es un producto acabado no problemático y por lo tanto es más aconsejable compostar donde se producen los residuos y después transportar el compost que viceversa.Entrega: el compost se puede aplicar, y de hecho se aplica en el mantenimiento de los espacios públicos.  En casos de compostaje colectivo podéis llegar a negociar su aplicación en espacios públicos cercanos de tamaño reducido (árboles, parterres, etc).Venta: quizás podáis llegar a un acuerdo con el centro de jardinería más próximo para que os compren el producto final. 
En cualquier caso, lo podéis regalar a quien disponga de posibilidades de aplicación.  *Fuente: portalfruticola.com|Ecoinventos* Temas similares: Artículo: Cómo hacer extracto de ortigas para repeler plagas Cómo hacer extracto de ortigas para repeler plagas Artículo: La agricultura familiar como la mejor aliada para la conservación de los suelos La mejor alfalfa como alimento para cuyes Perú transforma desierto en tierra fértil

----------

